# Ma che è sto mortorio oggi?



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

*Ma che è sto mortorio oggi?*

Aho!
ma che siete partiti tutti? Ma li mortè!!!
Ma solo io non c'ho un cacchio da fà a Pasqua? 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Aho!
> ma che siete partiti tutti? Ma li mortè!!!
> Ma solo io non c'ho un cacchio da fà a Pasqua?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bravo, quoto!
Io da fare ne avrei pure a bizzeffe, ma la voglia di mettermici s'è data malata.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Bravo, quoto!
> Io da fare ne avrei pure a bizzeffe, ma la voglia di mettermici s'è data malata.


Io oggi sono andato in ufficio per onor di firma.
All'ora di pranzo me ne vado a fa na corsetta che oggi c'è un sole fantastico qua.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Aho!
> ma che siete partiti tutti? Ma li mortè!!!
> Ma solo io non c'ho un cacchio da fà a Pasqua?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io me sto a fa i capelli, poi m'aspetta la cucina che ci ho ospiti fino a lunedi. Argh.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io oggi sono andato in ufficio per onor di firma.
> All'ora di pranzo me ne vado a fa na corsetta che oggi c'è un sole fantastico qua.


Io invece oggi sono proprio leeeento. Ritengo che al massimo finirò di pulire casa e poi starò a fissare il lavoro da concludere esercitando eventuali poteri paranormali.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

Sto a leggervi, oltre che lavorare. S'impara tanto tanto leggendo. ( ciao helleseven)


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io oggi sono andato in ufficio per onor di firma.
> All'ora di pranzo me ne vado a fa na corsetta che oggi c'è un sole fantastico qua.


Ottima idea. Ti alleni tutti i giorni, fai altro oltre la corsa?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io oggi sono andato in ufficio per onor di firma.
> *All'ora di pranzo me ne vado a fa na corsetta* che oggi c'è un sole fantastico qua.


Che brutta fine. Ma proprio brutta.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ottima idea. Ti alleni tutti i giorni, fai altro oltre la corsa?


 3 o 4 volte alla settimana nella bella stagione, un paio di volte d'inverno
è l'unica cosa che riesco a conciliare con i miei orari assurdi.

JB
è na vita che corro, me piaSCe, mi rilassa ed è una cosa che faccio rigorosamente da solo


----------



## banshee (3 Aprile 2015)

io vi saluto all'ora di pranzo che parto.. :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io oggi sono andato in ufficio per onor di firma.
> All'ora di pranzo me ne vado a fa na corsetta che oggi c'è un sole fantastico qua.



Disgraziati romani..gia in ferie li'???noi no oggi e'un giorno come un'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> JB
> è na vita che corro, me piaSCe, mi rilassa ed è una cosa che faccio rigorosamente da solo


Ma non è meglio, che ne so, il divano? Un libro? Uno strumento musicale? Una moto?


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io vi saluto all'ora di pranzo che parto.. :carneval:


dddo vai?? fammi rosicare!!
che bella giornata qua oggi, ci starebbe una passeggiata al mare... ho voglia di annusarlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> dddo vai?? fammi rosicare!!
> che bella giornata qua oggi, ci starebbe una passeggiata al mare... ho voglia di annusarlo.


Puzza di pesce.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è meglio, che ne so, *il divano*? Un *libro*? Uno *strumento musicale*? Una *moto*?


*no dai


quello preferisco la sera


so suonare giusto il citofono*
*

quella appartiene al passato (sigh)



*


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Il golf?


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Puzza di pesce.


quello morto puzza (di cadavere)
quello cotto puzza (di crudeltà)
...
l'altro è un buon odore... di alghe, di salsedine, di iodio, di vento, di libertà e di pescetti vivi e felici (nsomma...alla foce del tevere non se la passano tanto bene...)


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il golf?


cagata
roba da snob coi soldi che si danno arie e riempiono la bocca co sta parola


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> quello morto puzza (di cadavere)
> *quello cotto puzza (di crudeltà)
> *...
> l'altro è un buon odore... di alghe, di salsedine, di iodio, di vento, di libertà e di pescetti vivi e felici (nsomma...alla foce del tevere non se la passano tanto bene...)


Io ti strozzo con gli spaghetti con le cozze.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il golf?


a sto punto meglio le *bocce*


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a sto punto meglio le *bocce*


Il video poker. Le freccette. Il biliardo. La droga.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti strozzo con gli spaghetti con le cozze.


:rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> cagata
> roba da snob coi soldi che si danno arie e riempiono la bocca co sta parola


Quoto. Nessuno è mai stato su un aliante?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti strozzo con gli spaghetti con le cozze.


Bòni. Hai una ricetta personale?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a sto punto meglio le *bocce*


Ma ste romane stanno con le mani in mano con un uomo libero?
Vieni al nord


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> cagata
> roba da snob coi soldi che si danno arie e riempiono la bocca co sta parola


Macchè. Grandissimo gioco di abilità con camminate e relax su verdi prati curatissimi su cui eventualmente derapare con macchinine elettrice all'uopo fornite.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto. Nessuno è mai stato su un aliante?


MERAVIGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
ci piace!!!
tu sai farlo? sei capace?? wowwww

però io preferisco il volo dove hai il vento sul viso. Come si chiamano quei cosi dove ti appendi e scendi lentamente giù assecondando il vento?


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ste romane stanno con le mani in mano con un uomo libero?
> Vieni al nord


secoli fa ebbi una torbida tresca con una veronese
tralasciando i lati porcini della cosa, rimane una delle donne più divertenti che abbia mai conosciuto.
E devo dire che l'accento nordico gioca la sua parte, quando vado a milano e sento quelle vocine con quelle vocali chiuse...


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> derapare con macchinine elettrice all'uopo fornite.


Ecco, questo è il vero motivo!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> MERAVIGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ci piace!!!
> tu sai farlo? sei capace?? wowwww
> 
> però io preferisco il volo dove hai il vento sul viso. *Come si chiamano quei cosi dove ti appendi e scendi lentamente giù assecondando il vento*?


Si chiamano pericolosi.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè. Grandissimo gioco di abilità con camminate e relax su verdi prati curatissimi su cui eventualmente derapare con macchinine elettrice all'uopo fornite.


se vabbè
ma fateve na passeggiata al parco se volete il contatto con la natura
oppure andate in mountan bike (si dice anche in italiano, non è parolaccia) se sport con natura

golf "sport" da snob


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a sto punto meglio le *bocce*


non pensavo te piacessero le tettone!!!
eeeeeeeeeh
buongustaiooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> MERAVIGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ci piace!!!
> *tu sai farlo*? sei capace?? wowwww
> 
> però io preferisco il volo dove hai il vento sul viso. Come si chiamano *quei cosi* dove ti appendi e scendi lentamente giù assecondando il vento?


Negativo, non ho mai volato conducendo il mezzo. E ho volato molto poco. Ma credo sia qualcosa di enormemente sottovalutato a livello di sensazioni e di stato mentale in cui riesce a portarti.

Quei cosi: deltaplano.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> se vabbè
> ma fateve na passeggiata al parco se volete il contatto con la natura
> oppure andate in mountan bike (si dice anche in italiano, non è parolaccia) se sport con natura
> 
> golf "sport" da snob


Ma quale parco, vattene in montagna casomai. E poi quale sport da snob, su. Una volta, forse, ma adesso non proprio. Stramaledetta proletaria vegana coattona.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Negativo, non ho mai volato conducendo il mezzo. E ho volato molto poco. Ma credo sia qualcosa di enormemente sottovalutato a livello di sensazioni e di stato mentale in cui riesce a portarti.
> 
> Quei cosi: deltaplano.


Credo si riferisse al parapendio.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si chiamano pericolosi.


mannò, se vai con un maestro con l'attrezzo biposto, che guida e fa tutto lui non è pericoloso
e uno si gode solo la discesa ed il vento ed il volo senza fare nulla


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> non pensavo te piacessero le tettone!!!
> eeeeeeeeeh
> buongustaiooooooooooooooooooooo


Ma io non guardo le misure, mica so' come voi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si chiamano pericolosi.


Statisticamente parlando, credo che avvengano più incidenti gravi derapando sui campi da golf col caddy!!


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Mi stavo leggendo i commenti al finale di stagione di Walking Dead su un altro forum...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ste romane stanno con le mani in mano con un uomo libero?
> Vieni al nord


*!_!*


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

ah! 
Giorgiocan!!! (pare na bestemmia)
Ci sono andato una volta in aliante, a Rieti c'è un campo di volo.
Mi sono cacato sotto dalla paura.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Statisticamente parlando, credo che avvengano più incidenti gravi derapando sui campi da golf col caddy!!


Ma quando mai.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo si riferisse al parapendio.


Ma lì stai seduto, non "appeso".


----------



## banshee (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> dddo vai?? fammi rosicare!!
> che bella giornata qua oggi, ci starebbe una passeggiata al mare... ho voglia di annusarlo.


al paesello  speriamo non piova! si mangia e si beve!


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi stavo leggendo i commenti al finale di stagione di Walking Dead su un altro forum...


Tu stai OT sull'OT!!


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> al paesello  speriamo non piova! *si mangia e si beve*!


:up::up::up::up::up:
però mi sa che pioverà, se è nel Lazio
in altri luoghi e in laghi non so


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu stai OT sull'OT!!


Io ho risposto al thread! 
Si chiedeva che fosse sto mortorio...più mortorio di WD che c'è?!


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando mai.


E' che non te lo vengono a raccontare. Guarda che almeno un paio di episodi dalle mie parti li conosco per certo (avuto per cliente un golf club diversi annetti fa). Come in qualsiasi altro ambito, ci sono dei cretini da competizione in giro!


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo si riferisse al *parapendio*.





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Negativo, non ho mai volato conducendo il mezzo. E ho volato molto poco. Ma credo sia qualcosa di enormemente sottovalutato a livello di sensazioni e di stato mentale in cui riesce a portarti.
> 
> Quei cosi: *deltaplano*.


è uguale
basta sia biposto, col motore che è più sicuro, e faccia tutto l'altro, il maestro esperto
mi piacerebbe un sacco

concordo con te giorgiocan, il livello di sensazioni secondo me è sublime. Ho volato solo una volta, un mio amico che ha elicottero biposto mi ha portata a fare un giro, stupendo, ma la mancanza del contatto con il vento è limitante  e non ti da il 100% del benessere e libertà. 
Tu di dove sei giorgiocan? magari una domenica mattina potremmo andare a cercarci un deltaplano/parapendio con istruttore e farci un giro. O tu dicevi solo aliante?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi sono cacato sotto dalla paura.


Ah, io non sono migliore di te!! 

Dico solo che tanti fanno parapendio e paracadutismo come fosse una passeggiata ai giardinetti e mi sottovalutano l'eleganza inarrivabile dell'aliante!!


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho risposto al thread!
> Si chiedeva che fosse sto mortorio...più mortorio di WD che c'è?!


Sei avanti!!


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

comunque vi ho stanati brutti imboscati che non siete altro


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> è uguale
> basta sia biposto, col motore che è più sicuro, e faccia tutto l'altro, il maestro esperto
> mi piacerebbe un sacco
> 
> ...


Elicottero: troppo rumore, come stare ai box in pista. Rilassante forse per il pilota, ma ho anche dubbi.
Dicevo l'aliante perchè ti consente di isolarti in maniera diversa. Penso soprattutto all'abitacolo. E' un po' come immergersi con quei minisommergibili monoposto che usano per fare ricerca.

E comunque, grazie per l'invito ma il mio budget attuale basta giusto per le sigarette, dopo le spese di sopravvivenza. Già la benzina per arrivare al campo mi incasinerebbe i conti a fine mese! Facciamo più in là nella vita.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale parco, vattene in montagna casomai. E poi quale sport da snob, su. Una volta, forse, ma adesso non proprio. Stramaledetta proletaria vegana coattona.


e poi: è pure no 'sport' per vecchi. Io non ci trovo nulla di ciò che hai descritto.
Se vuoi il gioco di astuzia fatti una partita a scacchi.
Se derapare vai con i fuoristrada o con macchine in piste apposite. Pure nel deserto ho derapato io ed era fighissimo.
Se natura bella la montagna.
Il golf proprio non lo concepisco. Gli anziani appanzati col sigaro ha pure un senso. Vestiti di tutto punto firmati da capo a piedi :bleah: 
Ma uno più o meno giovane proprio non capisco.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma lì stai seduto, non "appeso".


guardando le immagini su google quello che avevo io nella mia immaginazione era effettivamente il deltaplano. Con la vela a triangolo. A quello pensavo. Il parapendio pure va bene ma ho più sensazione che vada giù troppo in fretta, mentre il deltaplano va in avanti. Si, come esperienza preferirei deltaplano sicuramente.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Elicottero: *troppo rumore, *come stare ai box in pista. Rilassante forse per il pilota, ma ho anche dubbi.
> Dicevo l'aliante perchè ti consente di isolarti in maniera diversa. Penso soprattutto all'abitacolo. E' un po' come immergersi con quei minisommergibili monoposto che usano per fare ricerca.
> 
> E comunque, grazie per l'invito ma il mio budget attuale basta giusto per le sigarette, dopo le spese di sopravvivenza. Già la benzina per arrivare al campo mi incasinerebbe i conti a fine mese! Facciamo più in là nella vita.


verissimo!! troppo rumore!!
guarda...ogni sensazione descritta è assolutamente in linea con quello che mi piacerebbe provare. L'isolamento e silenzio, giusto. Infatti quando dicevo il vento è perchè vorrei sentire solo quello, il suono del vento e basta...

Sei un segno d'aria?

Quand'è che smetti di fumare? io non capisco i fumatori! Ma questo è altro OT.


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> verissimo!! troppo rumore!!
> guarda...ogni sensazione descritta è assolutamente in linea con quello che mi piacerebbe provare. L'isolamento e silenzio, giusto. Infatti quando dicevo il vento è perchè vorrei sentire solo quello, il suono del vento e basta...
> 
> Sei un segno d'aria?
> ...


Ma figlia mia non capisci niente! 
E non capisci i fumatori, e non capisci i carnivori, e non capisci chi gioca a golf ed è giovane!!! E che è!?


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma io non guardo le misure, mica so' come voi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se se
tutti guardano le misure

il vantaggio per voi è che so evidenti senza bluff
per noi è che la sorpresa la scopri solo al dunque


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma figlia mia non capisci niente!
> E non capisci i fumatori, e non capisci i carnivori, e non capisci chi gioca a golf ed è giovane!!! E che è!?


Tana per Nicka!!
sei na fumatrice vè?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> *Sei un segno d'aria?*
> 
> Quand'è che smetti di fumare? io non capisco i fumatori! Ma questo è altro OT.


Terra, ascendente terra. Ma strapperei i capelli agli astrologi. Poi glieli riattaccherei con la pinzatrice. Poi glieli strapperei di nuovo. Ma non preoccuparti, cosa mia.

Smetterò di fumare dopo essere trapassato ritengo. Ma mai dire mai!


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> se se
> tutti guardano le misure
> 
> il vantaggio per voi è che so evidenti senza bluff
> per noi è che la sorpresa la scopri solo al dunque


ma no, sono stato con tettine e tettone, ognuna ha i suoi perchè
se una te piace te piace


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> e poi: è pure no 'sport' per vecchi. Io non ci trovo nulla di ciò che hai descritto.
> Se vuoi il gioco di astuzia fatti una partita a scacchi.
> Se derapare vai con i fuoristrada o con macchine in piste apposite. Pure nel deserto ho derapato io ed era fighissimo.
> Se natura bella la montagna.
> ...


That's beacause you're a coatta inside.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> comunque vi ho stanati brutti imboscati che non siete altro


Non aspettavano altro che qualcuno desse il "la".


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma figlia mia non capisci niente!
> E non capisci i fumatori, e non capisci i carnivori, e non capisci chi gioca a golf ed è giovane!!! E che è!?


una puzza infinita, quando vado da amici che fumano devo mettere i vestiti a lavare immediatamente per il tanfo, li lascio direttamennte fuori sul lavatoio altrimenti mi impuzzoliscono casa, 
per non parlare se ti bacia un fumatore, che per quante gomme e caramelle puoi mangiare è come leccare un posacenere, bleah, e poi la spesa economica, i denti gialli, le dita annerite, la dipendenza, la DIPENDENZA da una cosa, OGGETTO, fuori di te, l'accendino che i fumatori rigorosamente si perdono e 'hai da accende?', e le sigarette che so sempre finite e 'dobbiamo cercare un distributore' anche se sei in ritardo devi trovare sto caxxo di venditore ma mica che uno può stare senza èèèè...bah... no, non capisco. Proprio no.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Terra, ascendente terra. Ma strapperei i capelli agli astrologi. Poi glieli riattaccherei con la pinzatrice. Poi glieli strapperei di nuovo. Ma non preoccuparti, cosa mia.
> 
> Smetterò di fumare dopo essere trapassato ritengo. Ma mai dire mai!


giorgio ancora non hai cambiato nick, non hai curato il fastidio dermatologico, smesso di fumare e fatto un figlio...cosa ne sarà di te?


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Tana per Nicka!!
> sei na fumatrice vè?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho fumato anni, poi ho smesso, poi ne fumo una ogni tanto, se mi trovo in compagnia di fumatori non posso esimermi...ma non ne compro, meglio così.
Tendo a esagerare nei vizi...


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> poi la spesa economica, i denti gialli, le dita annerite, *la dipendenza, la DIPENDENZA* da una cosa, OGGETTO, fuori di te, l'accendino che i fumatori rigorosamente si perdono e 'hai da accende?', e le sigarette che so sempre finite...


Basta averne più d'una, così non sei monotono e fissato!!


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> giorgio ancora non hai cambiato nick, non hai curato il fastidio dermatologico, smesso di fumare e fatto un figlio...cosa ne sarà di te?


Per il nick un'idea ce l'ho, ma per il resto....eh, son problemi!!!


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Terra, ascendente terra. Ma strapperei i capelli agli astrologi. *Poi glieli riattaccherei con la pinzatrice. Poi glieli strapperei di nuovo. *Ma non preoccuparti, cosa mia.
> 
> Smetterò di fumare dopo essere trapassato ritengo. Ma mai dire mai!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi so immaginata la scena! 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per il nick un'idea ce l'ho, ma per il resto....eh, son problemi!!!


Cioè?


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho fumato anni, poi ho smesso, poi ne fumo una ogni tanto, se mi trovo in compagnia di fumatori non posso esimermi...*ma non ne compro,* meglio così.
> Tendo a esagerare nei vizi...



aaaaaah ho capito!! le scrocchi! giusto! hai eliminato un problema

sei la fumatrice che 'ha smesso' ma scrocca sigarette qua e la per la gioia degli amici, parenti, fidanzato e colleghi!
eh però hai smesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> una puzza infinita, quando vado da amici che fumano devo mettere i vestiti a lavare immediatamente per il tanfo, li lascio direttamennte fuori sul lavatoio altrimenti mi impuzzoliscono casa,
> per non parlare se ti bacia un fumatore, che per quante gomme e caramelle puoi mangiare è come leccare un posacenere, bleah, e poi la spesa economica, i denti gialli, le dita annerite, la dipendenza, la DIPENDENZA da una cosa, OGGETTO, fuori di te, l'accendino che i fumatori rigorosamente si perdono e 'hai da accende?', e le sigarette che so sempre finite e 'dobbiamo cercare un distributore' anche se sei in ritardo devi trovare sto caxxo di venditore ma mica che uno può stare senza èèèè...bah... no, non capisco. Proprio no.


Quando fumavo veramente in casa ci fumavo e non mi dava noia, quando ho smesso mi è diventata insopportabile...il mio moroso quando fuma lo fa fuori sul balcone, anche lui vuole aria pulita in casa. 
Ricordo ancora quando si fumava nei locali, uno degli ultimi giorni in cui era concesso mi trovavo a bere un the in un bar del centro di Bologna...dopo un'ora ho iniziato a sentirmi male, non c'era ricambio d'aria, non respiravo più. Fumavo e fumavo parecchio, ma ho accolto con gioia l'idea di non fumare più nei locali. E' una cosa che apprezzo particolarmente.
Il bacio gusto fumo è una roba che da ragazzina mi piaceva un sacco... gusti strambi...
Dai 18 anni ai miei 32 ho fumato regolarmente 10/15 sigarette al giorno, non ho denti gialli nè dita annerite...è vero, è una dipendenza, ma per fortuna non sono mai stata di quel genere che senza sigarette muore...se le avevo bene, se non le avevo non costringevo nessuno a girare per comprarle.
Ci vuole sempre una misura nelle cose, anche nelle dipendenze.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si chiamano pericolosi.


Mi stai facendo venire l'orticaria...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo venire l'orticaria...


E' un vizio.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


*seraph* (che in questo momento avrebbe il suo bel perchè).

Ma io mica volevo cambiare il nick, all'inizio. Volevo solo togliere la parte che impreca! Siete voi che mi portate fuori strada! E ancora non sono convinto del tutto di voler togliere neanche il -can.


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaah ho capito!! le scrocchi! giusto! hai eliminato un problema
> 
> sei la fumatrice che 'ha smesso' ma scrocca sigarette qua e la per la gioia degli amici, parenti, fidanzato e colleghi!
> eh però hai smesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Da inizio anno ne avrò fumate sì e no 6/7, ma giusto per stare larghi.
Il mio moroso fuma, ma con lui non fumo mai e non gli scrocco proprio nulla. Diciamo che può succedere in occasioni "speciali", ma di solito anche se qualcuno fuma non lo faccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *seraph* (che in questo momento avrebbe il suo bel perchè).
> 
> Ma io mica volevo cambiare il nick, all'inizio. Volevo solo togliere la parte che impreca! Siete voi che mi portate fuori strada! E ancora non sono convinto del tutto di voler togliere neanche il -can.


Seraph? Ma che cazzo è? Mica siamo in un cazzo di episodio di Supernatural, o su un fumetto di Spawn. Essù, Giorgio. A quel punto poi meglio Lucifero.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un vizio.



No è random, solo quando sento certe boiate


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Seraph? Ma che cazzo è? Mica siamo in un cazzo di episodio di Supernatural, o su un fumetto di Spawn. Essù, Giorgio. A quel punto poi meglio Lucifero.


No no, non intendo citazioni e rivisitazioni contemporanee. Intendo proprio *quel *seraph.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No no, non intendo citazioni e revisioni contemporanee. Intendo proprio *quel *seraph.


Lo so cosa intendi ma poi sembri un metecatto qualcunque. Giorgio, ma chiamati Giorgio, leva solo quel cazzo di can e buonaotte. Cosa devi riflettere, ti conoscono tutti così ormai.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> No è random, solo quando sento certe boiate


Tu voli? Anzi, plani?


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu voli? Anzi, plani?



Entrambi, ma lo sai, perchè me lo chiedi?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so cosa intendi ma poi sembri un metecatto qualcunque. Giorgio, ma chiamati Giorgio, *leva solo quel cazzo di can e buonaotte*. Cosa devi riflettere, ti conoscono tutti così ormai.


Ma difatti è quello che dico io *dall'inizio*. Rispondevo alla domanda di Minerva.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando fumavo veramente in casa ci fumavo e non mi dava noia, quando ho smesso mi è diventata insopportabile...il mio moroso quando fuma lo fa fuori sul balcone, anche lui vuole aria pulita in casa.
> Ricordo ancora quando si fumava nei locali, uno degli ultimi giorni in cui era concesso mi trovavo a bere un the in un bar del centro di Bologna...dopo un'ora ho iniziato a sentirmi male, non c'era ricambio d'aria, non respiravo più. Fumavo e fumavo parecchio, ma ho accolto con gioia l'idea di non fumare più nei locali. E' una cosa che apprezzo particolarmente.
> Il bacio gusto fumo è una roba che da ragazzina mi piaceva un sacco... gusti strambi...
> Dai 18 anni ai miei 32 ho fumato regolarmente 10/15 sigarette al giorno, non ho denti gialli nè dita annerite...è vero, è una dipendenza, ma per fortuna non sono mai stata di quel genere che senza sigarette muore...se le avevo bene, se non le avevo non costringevo nessuno a girare per comprarle.
> Ci vuole sempre una misura nelle cose, anche nelle dipendenze.


io non lo tollero nemmeno all'aria aperta.
Nemmeno in spiaggia o ad un concerto. 
Che sei bella rilassata, sbracata a leggere un libro al sole e ti arrivano quelle zaffate. Lo dici ma 'eh siamo all'aperto' e che devo fa? mi alzo e sposto in un altro luogo sperando di non essere sottovento e tiro del fumo. La mia collega si è fatta lo sbiancamento ai denti per come erano ridotti. Mo non dico che sono tutti così chiaro, la mia era volutamente una esagerazione, ma boh, proprio non la capisco questa cosa. Come dici tu sono tante le cose che non concepisco. Ed è vero. Sono molto rigida, lo so. Ma quella del fumo è assolutamente al primo posto. Più dell'alimentazione. Sul cibo sono molto più di larghe vedute...sul fumo no.

Sono stata con fumatori, per carità, se uno ti piace non è che discrimino (li per li), ma col senno di poi son durate poco. Anche fumando in balcone i loro vestiti puzzavano.
Le mie storie annuali solo con non fumatori. Compreso l'attuale. 
Il mio ex marito fumava. Ha smesso dopo un mese che stavamo assieme. 
Persino in stanza a lavoro mi son scelta un collega non fumatore che il precedente ogni volta che tornava dalla pausa sigaretta portava una puzza, per me, fastidiosa...

vabbè
sono insopportabile e rigida, I Know


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Basta averne più d'una, così non sei monotono e fissato!!


:up::up::up:
mi sembra giusto! :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Entrambi, ma lo sai, perchè me lo chiedi?


Veramente no, non lo sapevo. Non ne avevo proprio idea. Comunque una volta un tizio se fatto una decina di metri in caduta in verticale col parapendio davanti ai miei occhi. Andava tutto bene e poi ad un certo punto poff!, s'è attorcigliato/sailcazzo ed è precipitato.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *seraph* (che in questo momento avrebbe il suo bel perchè).
> 
> Ma io mica volevo cambiare il nick, all'inizio. Volevo solo togliere la parte che impreca! Siete voi che mi portate fuori strada! E ancora non sono convinto del tutto di voler togliere neanche il -can.



ma lascia giorgiocan che è figo così
è quel 'can' che ti contraddistingue ormai
sennò sarebbe unbanalissimo nome, bello per carità, mi piace come nome, ma semplice.
Così è sfizioso secondo me. Unico. Io lo lascerei


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma difatti è quello che dico io *dall'inizio*. Rispondevo alla domanda di Minerva.


E allora fallo.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma lascia giorgiocan che è figo così
> è quel 'can' che ti contraddistingue ormai
> sennò sarebbe unbanalissimo nome, bello per carità, mi piace come nome, ma semplice.
> Così è sfizioso secondo me. *Unico*. Io lo lascerei


E ci sono pure affezionato, in qualche modo. E' che ogni tanto mi pare ridicolo. Però grazie.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io oggi sono andato in ufficio per onor di firma.
> *All'ora di pranzo me ne vado a fa na corsetta che oggi c'è un sole fantastico qua*.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> secoli fa ebbi una torbida tresca con una veronese
> tralasciando i lati porcini della cosa, rimane una delle donne più divertenti che abbia mai conosciuto.
> E devo dire che l'accento nordico gioca la sua parte, quando vado a milano e sento quelle vocine con quelle vocali chiuse...[/QUOTE
> 
> E'vero la voce e l'accento possono essere eccitanti...la mia amica ha una voce molto sensuale anche perche'sembra quella di una ragazzina di 20 anni.e l'accento ravennate,quanto mi piace..........


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora fallo.


Ora, a te pare solo indecisione. Ma su una fesseria del genere c'è anche poco da essere indecisi. Fattostà che questo periodo mi sta insegnando qualcosa di importante sulla mia identità. Quindi non è tanto il menarla lunga, è che ancora ho da fare. E 'sta cosa del nick - per quanto ripeto non la consideri più che una fesseria - è il bigliettino attaccato al frigo che mi ricorda quello che sto facendo.

Ad ogni modo, suppongo che a te cambi una fava, giusto?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> una puzza infinita, quando vado da amici che fumano devo mettere i vestiti a lavare immediatamente per il tanfo, li lascio direttamennte fuori sul lavatoio altrimenti mi impuzzoliscono casa,
> per non parlare se ti bacia un fumatore, che per quante gomme e caramelle puoi mangiare è come leccare un posacenere, bleah, e poi la spesa economica, i denti gialli, le dita annerite, la dipendenza, la DIPENDENZA da una cosa, OGGETTO, fuori di te, l'accendino che i fumatori rigorosamente si perdono e 'hai da accende?', e le sigarette che so sempre finite e 'dobbiamo cercare un distributore' anche se sei in ritardo devi trovare sto caxxo di venditore ma mica che uno può stare senza èèèè...bah... no, non capisco. Proprio no.


elamadonna..! Visto che è pasqua quasi quasi confesso anche che sono fumatore. 

Però la posso dire una cosa? Tanto per dirne una e difendere la categoria dei" fumatori felici di esserlo". Se prendi un cane a casa, sporchi la casa, imbratti tutto di pipì che il cane si porta pestando la qualsiasi e strusciandosi ovunque, hai spese mediche, tempo che devi dedicargli, e tempo che devi toglierti per te e per i famigliari. 

Cioè aò, e fatece fumà tranquilli e fatece tenere un cane a casa. Fatece vivere. 

Madonna volevo fare l'esempio dell'amante che devi mantenere, curare, e...... ma mi son detto, vabbè lasciamo stare. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ora, a te pare solo indecisione. Ma su una fesseria del genere c'è anche poco da essere indecisi. Fattostà che questo periodo mi sta insegnando qualcosa di importante sulla mia identità. Quindi non è tanto il menarla lunga, è che ancora ho da fare. E 'sta cosa del nick - per quanto ripeto non la consideri più che una fesseria - è il bigliettino attaccato al frigo che mi ricorda quello che sto facendo.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, suppongo che a te cambi una fava, giusto?


Giorgio o Giorgiocan no. Seraph mi verrebbe da prenderti a calci in culo.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E ci sono pure affezionato, in qualche modo. E' che ogni tanto mi pare ridicolo. Però grazie.


machettefreca del ridicolo
ridicolo de che poi?
ormai è così

io già fatico ad associare i nick alle persone,
se uno mi cambia l'immagine dell'avatar già faccio fatica perchè mi confondo
se mo ci si mette pure a cambiare i nick apriti cielo

vabbè, ormai hai questo, ci sei affezionato, lascia così, no? Secondo me. Poi fai tu.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no, non lo sapevo. Non ne avevo proprio idea. Comunque una volta un tizio se fatto una decina di metri in caduta in verticale col parapendio davanti ai miei occhi. Andava tutto bene e poi ad un certo punto poff!, s'è attorcigliato/sailcazzo ed è precipitato.


  Anche un mio amico un giorno è andato a lavorare in moto, una macchina non ha rispetto la precedenza e poff! si è ammazzato, un altro mio amico e andato a sciare ha preso una spuntone roccioso e poff! è sulla sedia a rotelle, e pensa un pò, un altro mio amico ancora suonando la chitarra elettrica pff! è rimasto folgorato D), questo per farti capire che ogni sport o attività ha i suoi rischi intrinsechi, ma sei intelligente ed è inutile che te lo dica. La passione per qualsiasi cosa sia esso sport o hobby, ti fa mettere sicuramente in conto il rischio e lo accetti. Lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, volare non è pericoloso, il fatto che l'uomo non sia nato per farlo ce lo fa percepire come una cosa altamente rischiosa.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Seraph mi verrebbe da prenderti a calci in culo.


Grazie, lo prendo come un "ti voglio bene".


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> elamadonna..! Visto che è pasqua quasi quasi confesso anche che sono fumatore.
> 
> Però la posso dire una cosa? Tanto per dirne una e difendere la categoria dei" fumatori felici di esserlo". Se prendi un cane a casa, sporchi la casa, imbratti tutto di pipì che il cane si porta pestando la qualsiasi e strusciandosi ovunque, hai spese mediche, tempo che devi dedicargli, e tempo che devi toglierti per te e per i famigliari.
> 
> ...


ahahha 
io non ho capito niente del discorso che hai fatto. 
Che c'entra il fumo con la storia del cane in casa?

io amo gli animali ma odio il fumo. Che parallelismo c'è tra i due?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Anche un mio amico un giorno è andato a lavorare in moto, una macchina non ha rispetto la precedenza e poff! si è ammazzato, un altro mio amico e andato a sciare ha preso una spuntone roccioso e poff! è sulla sedia a rotelle, e pensa un pò, un altro mio amico ancora suonando la chitarra elettrica pff! è rimasto folgorato D), questo per farti capire che ogni sport o attività ha i suoi rischi intrinsechi, ma sei intelligente ed è inutile che te lo dica. La passione per qualsiasi cosa sia esso sport o hobby, ti fa mettere sicuramente in conto il rischio e lo accetti. Lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, volare non è pericoloso, il fatto che l'uomo non sia nato per farlo ce lo fa percepire come una cosa altamente rischiosa.


Minchia. Non è che gli posti sfiga tu?


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Anche un mio amico un giorno è andato a lavorare in moto, una macchina non ha rispetto la precedenza e poff! si è ammazzato, un altro mio amico e andato a sciare ha preso una spuntone roccioso e poff! è sulla sedia a rotelle, e pensa un pò, un altro mio amico ancora suonando la chitarra elettrica pff! è rimasto folgorato D), questo per farti capire che ogni sport o attività ha i suoi rischi intrinsechi, ma sei intelligente ed è inutile che te lo dica. La passione per qualsiasi cosa sia esso sport o hobby, ti fa mettere sicuramente in conto il rischio e lo accetti. Lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, volare non è pericoloso, il fatto che l'uomo non sia nato per farlo ce lo fa percepire come una cosa altamente rischiosa.



porca puttana, tutti te li conosci?? che sfiga!! poveri.

Senti, un giretto posso venirlo a fare col parapendio con te? :singleeye:


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Anche un mio amico un giorno è andato a lavorare in moto, una macchina non ha rispetto la precedenza e poff! si è ammazzato, un altro mio amico e andato a sciare ha preso una spuntone roccioso e poff! è sulla sedia a rotelle, e pensa un pò, un altro mio amico ancora suonando la chitarra elettrica pff! è rimasto folgorato D), questo per farti capire che ogni sport o attività ha i suoi rischi intrinsechi, ma sei intelligente ed è inutile che te lo dica. La passione per qualsiasi cosa sia esso sport o hobby, ti fa mettere sicuramente in conto il rischio e lo accetti. Lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, volare non è pericoloso, il fatto che l'uomo non sia nato per farlo ce lo fa percepire come una cosa altamente rischiosa.


Sapete che ogni anno muoiono più persone a causa della caduta delle noci di cocco che conseguentemente all'attacco di uno squalo? Per dire, eh. In sostanza, quoto Homer.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

Eccomi.Io parto domani pomeriggio,stasera finale di calcio a 8 speriamo vola qualche pizza,i presupposti ci sono tutti:rotfl:Se bender era di roma mi portavo lui...così si godeva lo spettacolo...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> *ahahha*
> io non ho capito niente del discorso che hai fatto.
> Che c'entra il fumo con la storia del cane in casa?
> 
> io amo gli animali ma odio il fumo. Che parallelismo c'è tra i due?


chettefrega di capire? Il grassetto è quello che conta di più. Un risata allunga la vita e contrasta la sigaretta che accorcia(la vita)


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia. Non è che gli posti sfiga tu?





Traccia ha detto:


> porca puttana, tutti te li conosci?? che sfiga!! poveri.
> 
> Senti, un giretto posso venirlo a fare col parapendio con te? :singleeye:




Madoo ragazzi, era un cazzo di esempio....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madoo ragazzi, era aun cazzo di esempio....:facepalm::facepalm:



Stammi lontano.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> porca puttana, tutti te li conosci?? che sfiga!! poveri.
> 
> *Senti, un giretto posso venirlo a fare col parapendio con te? *:singleeye:


Certo un giretto te lo faccio fare.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> porca puttana, tutti te li conosci?? che sfiga!! poveri.
> 
> Senti, un giretto posso venirlo a fare col parapendio con te? :singleeye:


eh? ma sei pazza? 

Non hai letto che porta sfiga homer?


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stammi lontano.



Già lo siamo :carneval:


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Aprile 2015)

Tranquillo Stark io ci sono e lavoro pure domani....
Buona corsa, ti invidio...piacerebbe anche a me


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Anche un mio amico un giorno è andato a lavorare in moto, una macchina non ha rispetto la precedenza e poff! si è ammazzato, un altro mio amico e andato a sciare ha preso una spuntone roccioso e poff! è sulla sedia a rotelle, e pensa un pò, un altro mio amico ancora suonando la chitarra elettrica pff! è rimasto folgorato D), questo per farti capire che ogni sport o attività ha i suoi rischi intrinsechi, ma sei intelligente ed è inutile che te lo dica. *La passione per qualsiasi cosa sia esso sport o hobby, ti fa mettere sicuramente in conto il rischio e lo accetti.* Lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, volare non è pericoloso, il fatto che l'uomo non sia nato per farlo ce lo fa percepire come una cosa altamente rischiosa.


Sono d'accordo, il punto è questo. Se si agisce in piena responsabilità si sa che alcune attività, per quanto prudenti si possa essere sono più a rischio di altre. Quando vado in moto so che sono più a rischio che in macchina, basta un coglione che entra in rotonda senza dare precedenza che volo via, in macchina pendo solo una botta. Lo accetto ed amen... let it be. 
Volare in sè non è rischioso, ma se ti pianta il motore in moto ci si ferma, su un monomotore vieni giù.


----------



## Spot (3 Aprile 2015)

e mo vado di toccata scaramantica.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Anche un mio amico un giorno è andato a lavorare in moto, una macchina non ha rispetto la precedenza e poff! si è ammazzato, un altro mio amico e andato a sciare ha preso una spuntone roccioso e poff! è sulla sedia a rotelle, e pensa un pò, un altro mio amico ancora suonando la chitarra elettrica pff! è rimasto folgorato D), questo per farti capire che ogni sport o attività ha i suoi rischi intrinsechi, ma sei intelligente ed è inutile che te lo dica. La passione per qualsiasi cosa sia esso sport o hobby, ti fa mettere sicuramente in conto il rischio e lo accetti. Lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, volare non è pericoloso, il fatto che l'uomo non sia nato per farlo ce lo fa percepire come una cosa altamente rischiosa.


Ma io non ho paura di volare. E neanche di andare in moto (ovviamente). Però in moto il controllo fino ad un certo punto almeno ce l'ho io. Poi se mi vengono addosso è un altro discorso. Lì invece la percentuale di rischio, con un parapendio dico, è necessariamente più alta e poi sotto non c'è un cazzo, solo il terreno che ti aspetta. Poi ovviamente tutto le attività di questo mondo comportano una percentuale di rischio.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, il punto è questo. Se si agisce in piena responsabilità si sa che alcune attività, per quanto prudenti si possa essere sono più a rischio di altre. Quando vado in moto so che sono più a rischio che in macchina, basta un coglione che entra in rotonda senza dare precedenza che volo via, in macchina pendo solo una botta. Lo accetto ed amen... let it be.
> Volare in sè non è rischioso, *ma se ti pianta il motore in moto ci si ferma*, su un monomotore vieni giù.


Lo so è raro, ma se ti scoppia una ruota a 120 km/h in autostrada, ti fermi si......ma in orizzontale e in quella posizione ci rimani


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> chettefrega di capire? Il grassetto è quello che conta di più. Un risata allunga la vita e contrasta la sigaretta *che accorcia(la vita)*



e che soprattutto rompe li coioni a chi ti è vicino.
che poi: io non rompo mica per la vita e salute di chi fa sta scelta, io non vado a rompere le scatole a chi fuma dentro casa sua o ha il piscio di cane sul divano, ognuno libero di fare le scelte che più gli aggradano, 
ma mi caco il cazzo per le ripercussioni che ha la scelta altrui nei miei confronti.  Vedasi quando i miei vestiti si impregnano di quella puzza, vedasi quando un amico mi costringe a fare il giro di notte dei distributori per comprare sto cazzo di pacchetto, vedasi quando gli amici fumano in macchina e io devo tenere il finestrino aperto con la testa di fuori, vedasi quando sto al concerto e mi devono arrivare ste zaffate in faccia.
Poi ognuno fa come je pare e si ammazza come vuole, non sindaco su quello.
Ma quando mi si rompono i cojoni a me, allora si.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madoo ragazzi, era un cazzo di esempio....:facepalm::facepalm:


ah, quindi non conosci davvero tutti questi?
fiuuu


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Ciao*



Homer ha detto:


> Anche un mio amico un giorno è andato a lavorare in moto, una macchina non ha rispetto la precedenza e poff! si è ammazzato, un altro mio amico e andato a sciare ha preso una spuntone roccioso e poff! è sulla sedia a rotelle, e pensa un pò, un altro mio amico ancora suonando la chitarra elettrica pff! è rimasto folgorato D), questo per farti capire che ogni sport o attività ha i suoi rischi intrinsechi, ma sei intelligente ed è inutile che te lo dica. La passione per qualsiasi cosa sia esso sport o hobby, ti fa mettere sicuramente in conto il rischio e lo accetti. Lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, volare non è pericoloso, il fatto che l'uomo non sia nato per farlo ce lo fa percepire come una cosa altamente rischiosa.


Homer ma portassi sfiga?


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS047qx_kvA

vorrei due ali d'aliante...

mo giorgiocan per colpa tua ho sta canzone in testa. 
e quando se ne va!!??!


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer ma portassi sfiga?



Ma scherzi, ieri sera ho vinto 100 euro al Gratta e Vinci, minchia non lo compro quasi mai....e te pare poco


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Lo so è raro, ma se ti scoppia una ruota a 120 km/h in autostrada, ti fermi si......ma in orizzontale e in quella posizione ci rimani


e vabbè... intendevo che certe attività statisticamente sono più rischiose di altre... basta accettare il rischio e non negarlo. Poi anche dentro casa, lo scimpanzè che ti sei preso al posto del cane ti butta la radio accesa in vasca mentre fai il bagno


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma scherzi, ieri sera ho vinto 100 euro al Gratta e Vinci, minchia non lo compro quasi mai....e te pare poco


Insomma.Se devo fare un vincita,che cazzo ci faccio con 100 euro?a stento mi pago 3 puttane....


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.Se devo fare un vincita,che cazzo ci faccio con 100 euro?a stento mi pago 3 puttane....



Così economiche a Roma?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.Se devo fare un vincita,che cazzo ci faccio con 100 euro?a stento mi pago 3 puttane....


Tre puttane con cento euro? E che cazzo ti scopi, due copertoni ed una marmitta manco catalitica?


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tre puttane con cento euro? E che cazzo ti scopi, due copertoni ed una marmitta manco catalitica?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> e vabbè... intendevo che certe attività statisticamente sono più rischiose di altre... basta accettare il rischio e non negarlo. Poi anche dentro casa, lo scimpanzè che ti sei preso al posto del cane ti butta la radio accesa in vasca mentre fai il bagno


A me ultimamente mi hanno raccontato sta storia,vera!Persona di 50 anni fa un incidente da paura con la macchina,esce miracolosamente illeso,arrivano i vigili,ma lui non vuole l'ambulanza,finiscono i rilievi e arriva il carro atrezzi,che ha chiamato personalmente lui.Caricano la macchina,distrutta,lui sale sul carro e partono,sulla stessa strada 1 km dopo il carro attrezzi finisce fuori strada,si ribalta,e muoiono tutti e due,si quello che aveva chiamato il carro,sia quello che lo guidava.....!Roba da non credere....


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tre puttane con cento euro? E che cazzo ti scopi, due copertoni ed una marmitta manco catalitica?


E quanto vuoi spendere per una puttana?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quanto vuoi spendere per una puttana?


Io niente.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me ultimamente mi hanno raccontato sta storia,vera!Persona di 50 anni fa un incidente da paura con la macchina,esce miracolosamente illeso,arrivano i vigili,ma lui non vuole l'ambulanza,finiscono i rilievi e arriva il carro atrezzi,che ha chiamato personalmente lui.Caricano la macchina,distrutta,lui sale sul carro e partono,sulla stessa strada 1 km dopo il carro attrezzi finisce fuori strada,si ribalta,e muoiono tutti e due,si quello che aveva chiamato il carro,sia quello che lo guidava.....!Roba da non credere....


qua si dice, la morte ha una doppietta... se ti manca con la prima palla, la seconda non la sbaglia.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tre puttane con cento euro? E che cazzo ti scopi, due copertoni ed una marmitta manco catalitica?


50 euro è la tariffa standard. Quella da strada. Se non vado errata non include anche la scopata. Anzi ne sono sicura perchè anche nei film fanno vedere scene tipo di lui cliente che chiede a lei prostituta il culo e lei dice no per quello sono 100 euro.quindi sara chesso 50 una pompa 75 scopata 100 culo.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> qua si dice, la morte ha una doppietta... se ti manca con la prima palla, la seconda non la sbaglia.


Pero fa molto final destination


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> 50 euro è la tariffa standard. Quella da strada. Se non vado errata non include anche la scopata. Anzi ne sono sicura perchè anche nei film fanno vedere scene tipo di lui cliente che chiede a lei prostituta il culo e lei dice no per quello sono 100 euro.quindi sara chesso 50 una pompa 75 scopata 100 culo.


...

Ma non avevi detto happy easter e ciao?


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Pero fa molto final destination


non conosco... film?


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me ultimamente mi hanno raccontato sta storia,vera!Persona di 50 anni fa un incidente da paura con la macchina,esce miracolosamente illeso,arrivano i vigili,ma lui non vuole l'ambulanza,finiscono i rilievi e arriva il carro atrezzi,che ha chiamato personalmente lui.Caricano la macchina,distrutta,lui sale sul carro e partono,sulla stessa strada 1 km dopo il carro attrezzi finisce fuori strada,si ribalta,e muoiono tutti e due,si quello che aveva chiamato il carro,sia quello che lo guidava.....!Roba da non credere....



 no vabbè.
Hai visto il film  "Storie Pazzesche" Zifron (mi pare) prodotto da Almodovar? è di qualche mese fa
Me lo hai ricordato con questo racconto.
Se non lhai fatto guardalo, l'ho trovato geniale. Particolare.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non conosco... film?


Si film...praticamente wuesti si salvano da un incidente aereo epperò la morte li vuole beccare lo stesso nell ordine in cui sarebbero dovuti morire nell incidente...se si salvano a vicenda capendo l ordine la la morte salta un turno. Cmq muoiono tipo tutti lo stesso in modi atrocissimi


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma non avevi detto happy easter e ciao?


Cafone


----------



## Spot (3 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Si film...praticamente wuesti si salvano da un incidente aereo epperò la morte li vuole beccare lo stesso nell ordine in cui sarebbero dovuti morire nell incidente...se si salvano a vicenda capendo l ordine la la morte salta un turno. Cmq muoiono tipo tutti lo stesso in modi atrocissimi


Il 5° è la cosa più trash che conosca:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il 5° è la cosa più trash che conosca:rotfl:


Io ho visto solo i primi due


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Si film...praticamente wuesti si salvano da un incidente aereo epperò la morte li vuole beccare lo stesso nell ordine in cui sarebbero dovuti morire nell incidente...se si salvano a vicenda capendo l ordine la la morte salta un turno. *Cmq muoiono tipo tutti lo stesso in modi atrocissimi*


tanto valeva allora precipitare in aereo, una botta e via!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Cafone


Ma tu di quelle cose lì (bocca, figa e culo) quale faresti gratis esattamente?


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e vabbè... intendevo che certe attività statisticamente sono più rischiose di altre... basta accettare il rischio e non negarlo. Poi anche dentro casa, lo scimpanzè che ti sei preso al posto del cane ti butta la radio accesa in vasca mentre fai il bagno


Io sono andata in piscina, piscina con gli ombrelloni ovviamente...
Ero lì bella beata, per non so quale motivo mi sono alzata dal lettino per parlare con un mio amico e si è alzato un gran vento improvviso...un ombrellone si sradica, volteggia in aria e viene spinto dal vento in direzione mia, ovviamente dalla parte sbagliata, ho praticamente rischiato di essere impalata stile vampiro...:unhappy:
Per fortuna ho avuto i riflessi pronti e l'ho fermato, non so come...i miei amici mi avevano già dato per morta.
:facepalm:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu di quelle cose lì (bocca, figa e culo) quale faresti gratis esattamente?


sei vomitevole...il.venerdi santo....complimentissimi.
A te cmq nulla. Ti farei pagare eccome..


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sei vomitevole...il.venerdi santo....complimentissimi.
> A te cmq nulla. Ti farei pagare eccome..


Tariffa standard?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tariffa standard?


No...tu mi dovresti pagare fior fior di sterline ...
e farmi pure le coccole:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono andata in piscina, piscina con gli ombrelloni ovviamente...
> Ero lì bella beata, per non so quale motivo mi sono alzata dal lettino per parlare con un mio amico e si è alzato un gran vento improvviso...*un ombrellone si sradica, volteggia in aria e viene spinto dal vento in direzione mia, ovviamente dalla parte sbagliata, ho praticamente rischiato di essere impalata stile vampiro*...:unhappy:
> Per fortuna ho avuto i riflessi pronti e l'ho fermato, non so come...i miei amici mi avevano già dato per morta.
> :facepalm:


ahò nun te' incazza'... ma a immaginarla è divertente  io anni fa ho rischiato di brutto in mare, non riuscivo a tornare a riva per la risacca fortissima... mi hanno ripescato davvero all'ultimo, un altro paio di minuti e andavo giù. Ormai ero impanicato e avevo cominciato a bere.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No...tu mi dovresti pagare fior fior di sterline ...
> e farmi pure le coccole:rotfl:


See.


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahò nun te' incazza'... ma a immaginarla è divertente  io anni fa ho rischiato di brutto in mare, non riuscivo a tornare a riva per la risacca fortissima... mi hanno ripescato davvero all'ultimo, un altro paio di minuti e andavo giù. Ormai ero impanicato e avevo cominciato a bere.


Io non mi incazzo, dopo il primo momento in cui avevano cominciato a organizzare il funerale sono spuntata fuori da dietro l'ombrellone, avevo perso tutta l'abbronzatura e avevo un colore indefinibile...
Poi sono scoppiati tutti a ridere e mi hanno presa per il culo tutto il giorno, ogni tanto ancora me lo ricordano...:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non mi incazzo, dopo il primo momento in cui avevano cominciato a organizzare il funerale sono spuntata fuori da dietro l'ombrellone, avevo perso tutta l'abbronzatura e avevo un colore indefinibile...
> Poi sono scoppiati tutti a ridere e mi hanno presa per il culo tutto il giorno, ogni tanto ancora me lo ricordano...:unhappy:


Ma magari non t'avrebbe manco uccisa. Cioè, dipende da dove si piantava.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> porca puttana, tutti te li conosci?? che sfiga!! poveri.
> 
> Senti, un giretto posso venirlo a fare col parapendio con te? :singleeye:


Non vedete che è il signore in giallo?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> secoli fa ebbi una torbida tresca con una veronese
> tralasciando i lati porcini della cosa, rimane una delle donne più divertenti che abbia mai conosciuto.
> E devo dire che l'accento nordico gioca la sua parte, quando vado a milano e sento quelle vocine con quelle vocali chiuse...


Vieni vieni a Milano che ti aspettiamo


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma magari non t'avrebbe manco uccisa. Cioè, dipende da dove si piantava.


Era ad altezza petto...diciamo che bene non mi avrebbe fatto...


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Oooooohhh bravi!! Un bel thread dove regna l'OT ci voleva!
Vabbè, dopo essermi fatto scotennare dal barbiere che pare che parto per l'Afghanistan, vado a fa sta corsetta.
A dopo per chi c'è.
Regalerò foto di me sudato autografate :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (3 Aprile 2015)

Il venerdì santo sembra che si chiudano tutti in casa.
Piglio la bicicletta e vado a farmi una chiacchierata coi pesci del porto.


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oooooohhh bravi!! Un bel thread dove regna l'OT ci voleva!
> Vabbè, dopo essermi fatto scotennare dal barbiere che pare che parto per l'Afghanistan, vado a fa sta corsetta.
> A dopo per chi c'è.
> Regalerò foto di me sudato autografate :rotfl:


oggi te stai proprio ad ammazzà de lavoro èèè


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> elamadonna..! Visto che è pasqua quasi quasi confesso anche che sono fumatore.
> 
> Però la posso dire una cosa? Tanto per dirne una e difendere la categoria dei" fumatori felici di esserlo". Se prendi un cane a casa, sporchi la casa, imbratti tutto di pipì che il cane si porta pestando la qualsiasi e strusciandosi ovunque, hai spese mediche, tempo che devi dedicargli, e tempo che devi toglierti per te e per i famigliari.
> 
> ...


pessimo esempio.
il cane è vita, il fumo è morte:singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pessimo esempio.
> il cane è vita, il fumo è morte:singleeye:


Quoto anche se ha detto "fattece tene'il cane a casa"


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Aprile 2015)

Ho mangiato carne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io invece oggi sono proprio leeeento. Ritengo che al massimo finirò di pulire casa e poi starò a fissare il lavoro da concludere esercitando eventuali poteri paranormali.


Anche io avrei bisogno di poteri paranormali


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> mo giorgiocan per colpa tua ho sta canzone in testa.
> e quando se ne va!!??!


E 'sti cazzi, proprio quella ti ho fatto venire in mente?!


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto anche se ha detto "fattece tene'il cane a casa"


non toccatemi il cane!


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e vabbè... intendevo che certe attività statisticamente sono più rischiose di altre... basta accettare il rischio e non negarlo. Poi anche dentro casa, lo scimpanzè che ti sei preso al posto del cane ti butta la radio accesa in vasca mentre fai il bagno


Gli scimpanzè "domestici" sono pericolosissimi. Ma non avete neanche idea.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2015)

come suona minervacan?


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ho mangiato carne


Se e stata buona non e peccato.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> come suona minervacan?


Ti prego, fallo.


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non toccatemi il cane!


Non mi permetterei mai!Io ci parlo con loro
..


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E 'sti cazzi, proprio quella ti ho fatto venire in mente?!


ECCO!
ci sono!
Rinominati in giorgioKhan. fico, no?


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

oppure GKhan??
Che è sia giorgiocan che Gengis Khan.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che brutta fine. Ma proprio brutta.


La brutta fine la fa chi non corre nè si muove, guarda il Constance mi marito com'è ridotto :rotfl:



Stark72 ha detto:


> 3 o 4 volte alla settimana nella bella stagione, un paio di volte d'inverno
> è l'unica cosa che riesco a conciliare con i miei orari assurdi.
> 
> JB
> è na vita che corro, me piaSCe, mi rilassa ed è una cosa che faccio rigorosamente da solo



Quanto fai? A quanto vai? Usi le scarpe giuste? Le anche e le ginocchia sono sotto controllo?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Gengis Khan.


Uno simpatico, insomma.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La brutta fine la fa chi non corre nè si muove, guarda il Constance mi marito com'è ridotto :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma perché hai scelto Nick e avatar raccapriccianti?


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Gli scimpanzè "domestici" sono pericolosissimi. Ma non avete neanche idea.


come sarebbe a dire che non ne ho idea? Se ti buttano la radio in vasca...


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> come suona minervacan?


Minervachan mi piace di più!


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come sarebbe a dire che non ne ho idea? Se ti buttano la radio in vasca...


Quello sarebbe una premura, rispetto a quello che può succederti.
Me lo dite se devo andare avanti, che l'altra volta i fan dei delfini ci sono rimasti male.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello sarebbe una premura, rispetto a quello che può succederti.
> Me lo dite se devo andare avanti, che l'altra volta i fan dei delfini ci sono rimasti male.


i delfini sono bastardi come pochi :singleeye:


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uno simpatico, insomma.


evvabbè mo fai pure il difficile


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La brutta fine la fa chi non corre nè si muove, guarda il Constance mi marito com'è ridotto :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che sei un ortopedico? :rotfl:
Non uso particolari aggeggi di misurazione perché lo faccio per puro relax, comunque faccio a volte un'ora altre volte 45 minuti, 50, tra gli 8 e i 9 km, a volte forse meno dipende dal tipo di percorso. L'estate scorsa in montagna riuscivo a correre un botto (verso giugno vado proprio in forma piena in termini di fiato e gambe), facevo 10km in meno di un'ora mi fermavo per noia più che per stanchezza ed ero dimagrito troppo, ma correvo sui nervi essendo un periodaccio. Quest'anno andrò più soft. Uso scarpini da running. Le anche e le ginocchia stanno bene grazie  Mai avuto problemi a tendini, talloni etc...neanche al mare che devo adattarmi a correre sull'asfalto.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> evvabbè mo fai pure il difficile


Eh beh....


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh beh....


affascinante...:inlove:


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

pare brutto che mi so chiusa dentro il mio ufficio così non devo sottostare a tutti i colleghi che passano e sbaciucchiano e salutano e chiacchierano per sti fantomatici auguri...per... ah si! la SANTA pasqua?
ncho voia :condom:


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma che sei un ortopedico? :rotfl:
> Non uso particolari aggeggi di misurazione perché lo faccio per puro relax, comunque faccio a volte un'ora altre volte 45 minuti, 50, tra gli 8 e i 9 km, a volte forse meno dipende dal tipo di percorso. L'estate scorsa in montagna riuscivo a correre un botto (verso giugno vado proprio in forma piena in termini di fiato e gambe), facevo 10km in meno di un'ora mi fermavo per noia più che per stanchezza ed ero dimagrito troppo, ma correvo sui nervi essendo un periodaccio. Quest'anno andrò più soft. Uso scarpini da running. Le anche e le ginocchia stanno bene grazie  Mai avuto problemi a tendini, talloni etc...neanche al mare che devo adattarmi a correre sull'asfalto.



Non sono un ortopedico 

Direi che vai bene . Ma un po' di tonificazione in palestra, no? Tanto per fare una roba più completa.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> e che soprattutto rompe li coioni a chi ti è vicino.
> che poi: io non rompo mica per la vita e salute di chi fa sta scelta, io non vado a rompere le scatole a chi fuma dentro casa sua o ha il piscio di cane sul divano, ognuno libero di fare le scelte che più gli aggradano,
> ma mi caco il cazzo per le ripercussioni che ha la scelta altrui nei miei confronti.  Vedasi quando i miei vestiti si impregnano di quella puzza, vedasi quando un amico mi costringe a fare il giro di notte dei distributori per comprare sto cazzo di pacchetto, vedasi quando gli amici fumano in macchina e io devo tenere il finestrino aperto con la testa di fuori, vedasi quando sto al concerto e mi devono arrivare ste zaffate in faccia.
> Poi ognuno fa come je pare e si ammazza come vuole, non sindaco su quello.
> Ma quando mi si rompono i cojoni a me, allora si.


Eh ma ho capito. 

Il fatto è che: apri il finestrino ed hai risolto.mica devi aspettare che puzzano i vestiti per lavarli, eh. ma frequenti solitamente chi sta a comprare le sigarette tipo forma maniacale? (oppure digli di comprarsi 100 stecche di sigarette) al concerto siamo fuori, fumi aggratisse e ti lamenti pure? Sul come ci si ammazza perdonami se sto a digitare con una sola mano. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pessimo esempio.
> il cane è vita, il fumo è morte:singleeye:


Donna Minerva lei ha ragione. Baciamo le mani signora.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono un ortopedico
> 
> Direi che vai bene . Ma un po' di tonificazione in palestra, no? Tanto per fare una roba più completa.


mi viene l'orchite solo a pensarci, noia mortale
e non sopporto gli ambienti delle palestre


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> affascinante...:inlove:


Proprio. Un'espressività quasi filatelica.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> pare brutto che mi so chiusa dentro il mio ufficio così non devo sottostare a tutti i colleghi che passano e sbaciucchiano e salutano e chiacchierano per sti fantomatici auguri...per... ah si! la SANTA pasqua?
> ncho voia :condom:


Sottraitii!! Schivali!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mi viene l'orchite solo a pensarci, noia mortale
> e non sopporto gli ambienti delle palestre



Vabbè, a parte che non tutte le palestre sono uguali (come "ambiente"), solo correre non va bene. E' meglio di niente ma si può fare di più  (sono una fondamentalista islamica in questo campo :rotfl.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> solo correre non va bene. E' meglio di niente ma si può fare di più


M'accendo la cicca.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> M'accendo la cicca.


Mentre corri però, ad alveoli belli spalancati in modo da farli godere al massimo :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vabbè, a parte che non tutte le palestre sono uguali (come "ambiente"), solo correre non va bene. E' meglio di niente ma si può fare di più  (sono una fondamentalista islamica in questo campo :rotfl.


per quanto mi riguarda le palestre possono implodere


----------



## Spot (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mentre corri però, ad alveoli belli spalancati in modo da farli godere al massimo :rotfl:


Che in effetti dopo la corsa è una delle sensazioni migliori.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda le palestre possono implodere


Ma che t'hanno fatto di male?


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma che t'hanno fatto di male?


a Roma, mediamente, sono ricettacolo di pavoni che fanno la ruota e galline che fanno sfilate
ci andavo fino a qualche anno fa, poi me so proprio rotto, mi sembrava di stare al Grande Fratello


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a Roma, mediamente, sono ricettacolo di pavoni che fanno la ruota e galline che fanno sfilate
> ci andavo fino a qualche anno fa, poi me so proprio rotto, mi sembrava di stare al Grande Fratello


quoto.

Che poi, ma come ve va...
io e lo sport antitesi.
Mai fatto un caxxo in vita mia.
il mio ex diceva che ho i muscoli ancora col cartellino attaccato: sono nuovi, mai usati!!!
come ve va...
na fatica.
vi invidio.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che in effetti dopo la corsa è una delle sensazioni migliori.



In effetti il fumatore dopo una bella corsetta accende sempre la sigaretta arrivando in macchina, è la prima cosa che fa...Tipo: ahhh ci voleva sta boccata d'ossigeno..!


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a Roma, mediamente, sono ricettacolo di pavoni che fanno la ruota e galline che fanno sfilate
> ci andavo fino a qualche anno fa, poi me so proprio rotto, mi sembrava di stare al Grande Fratello



Credo succeda un po' dappertutto, ma se si vuole (io lo volli) si può ignorare ciò che non piace e travagliare sodo per fatti propri. Sparsa la voce che sei un asociale, ti lasciano in pace :up:


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> Che poi, ma come ve va...
> io e lo sport antitesi.
> ...


ma tu lo puoi fare perché hai sculato e la natura t'ha fatto topa pure se non fai niente, ci sono pure uomini così, non è il mio caso ahimè


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> Che poi, ma come ve va...
> io e lo sport antitesi.
> ...



Ma devi investire per il futuro, bellezza  

Il tempo è amico in certi casi, ma sul fisico è traditore se non ti attrezzi (anche se sei topa, beatattè) ...


----------



## zadig (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Credo succeda un po' dappertutto, ma se si vuole (io lo volli) si può ignorare ciò che non piace e travagliare sodo per fatti propri. Sparsa la voce che sei un asociale, ti lasciano in pace :up:


Filippa cambia sto cazzo di avatar o ti inchiappetto.
Ok. lo farei lo stesso, ma con quell'avatar ho un incentivo in più.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Credo succeda un po' dappertutto, ma se si vuole (io lo volli) si può ignorare ciò che non piace e travagliare sodo per fatti propri. Sparsa la voce che sei un asociale, ti lasciano in pace :up:


sì sì, ma io sono così, se una cosa la prendo storta, addio


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mentre corri però, ad alveoli belli spalancati in modo da farli godere al massimo


Fumo mentre pedalo e a volte mentre scarpino. 
In effetti subito dopo la corsa non si può.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Filippa cambia sto cazzo di avatar o ti inchiappetto.
> Ok. lo farei lo stesso, ma con quell'avatar ho un incentivo in più.



Me l'ha consigliato Blow Job, è così carino 





D'ora in poi metto solo avatar suggeriti da altri utenti. Sceglimene uno, dai. Per favore


----------



## zadig (3 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Me l'ha consigliato Blow Job, è così carino View attachment 10015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che ne dici di una cougar o una bella milfona?


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che ne dici di una cougar o una bella milfona?



Hai scelto un termine che detesto; mi sa di vecchia porca a caccia.

Nu.


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Negativo, non ho mai volato conducendo il mezzo. E ho volato molto poco. Ma credo sia qualcosa di enormemente sottovalutato a livello di sensazioni e di stato mentale in cui riesce a portarti.
> 
> Quei cosi: deltaplano.


anche il parapendio ci rientra nella descrizione, forse anche meno impegnativo visto che sta in uno zaino


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi stavo leggendo i commenti al finale di stagione di Walking Dead su un altro forum...


forte lo segui anche tu, solo il telefilm o anche il fumetto? ormai il telefilm lo sta raggiungendo, fortuna che non sono proprio identici qualcosa cambia anche se la storia principale è uguale, bè il fumetto è molto più cruento e cattivo


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> forte lo segui anche tu, solo il telefilm o anche il fumetto? ormai il telefilm lo sta raggiungendo, fortuna che non sono proprio identici qualcosa cambia anche se la storia principale è uguale, bè il fumetto è molto più cruento e cattivo



Mamma mia,l'ultima puntata è stata fantastica,che cazzo nel culo RIC.....!Veramente bella la serie,leggevo che ci sono ancora due serie...vero?


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> è uguale
> basta sia biposto, col motore che è più sicuro, e faccia tutto l'altro, il maestro esperto
> mi piacerebbe un sacco
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCMb8F5BQW0


----------



## Traccia (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCMb8F5BQW0


povero cagnolone 
ma perchè?

cioè: il cane in questione è un amore, meraviglioso!!! ma non trovo giusto fargli fare quel giretto..

per il resto io invece ci sarei salita supervolentieri!!!!!


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi.Io parto domani pomeriggio,stasera finale di calcio a 8 speriamo vola qualche pizza,i presupposti ci sono tutti:rotfl:Se bender era di roma mi portavo lui...così si godeva lo spettacolo...


 ehm... mai giocato a calcio nemmeno da bambino ai giardinetti non mi piaceva, facevo giusto il portiere
e tuttora non seguo il calcio, sono riuscito anche a perdermi alcune partite dei mondiali


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> povero cagnolone
> ma perchè?
> 
> cioè: il cane in questione è un amore, meraviglioso!!! ma non trovo giusto fargli fare quel giretto..
> ...


credo che non fosse la prima volta era tranquillissimo, quando avevo il cane io solo che lo prendevo in braccio si agitava un po


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ehm... mai giocato a calcio nemmeno da bambino ai giardinetti non mi piaceva, facevo giusto il portiere
> e tuttora non seguo il calcio, sono riuscito anche a perdermi alcune partite dei mondiali



Credimi che si vede....!Il calcio è aggregazione....è anche aggregazione.E non mi meraviglia hai provato a fare il portiere,l'unico ruolo dove sei solo.....


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me ultimamente mi hanno raccontato sta storia,vera!Persona di 50 anni fa un incidente da paura con la macchina,esce miracolosamente illeso,arrivano i vigili,ma lui non vuole l'ambulanza,finiscono i rilievi e arriva il carro atrezzi,che ha chiamato personalmente lui.Caricano la macchina,distrutta,lui sale sul carro e partono,sulla stessa strada 1 km dopo il carro attrezzi finisce fuori strada,si ribalta,e muoiono tutti e due,si quello che aveva chiamato il carro,sia quello che lo guidava.....!Roba da non credere....


bazzecole, mai visto la serie mille modi per morire?
un tizio in america ad un party cercava adepti per una setta religiosa, dopo un po il gruppo lo manda via perchè dava fastidio lui si allontana e va in giardino vicino alla piscina e viene centrato in pieno petto da un meteorite grande come una palla da baseball.un oggetto che viaggiava nello spazio da chissà quanto, diventato così piccolo che sarebbe bastato essere un metro più in la per scamparla


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi che si vede....!Il calcio è aggregazione....è anche aggregazione.E non mi meraviglia hai provato a fare il portiere,l'unico ruolo dove sei solo.....


non è che ho provato, è l'unico ruolo che mi lasciavano fare,perchè tipo fino a 14 anni tiravo solo di punta:rotfl:
ed era imprevedibile dove andasse:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sai però cosa c'è di bello,che sono immune da tutta quell'eccitazione misto rabbia che c'è quando tutti guardano una partita mi ricordo ancora la semi finale italia-germania del 2006(credo) a casa di genitori di amici tutti che si sono alzati dal divano e urlavano e io li tranquillo, e il padre del mio amico che era una persona a modo, trasformato completamente,che poi mi ha pure chiesto scusa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2015)

oddio stark....non è che tu sia messo benissimo allora 
dico perché pure io a pasqua ho in programma correre....
e mi sento piuttosto 'disagiata'.
Tu quanti km corri?
qua mi sa che il tempo non sarà strepitoso.
ora leggo i suggerimenti


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> se vabbè
> ma fateve na passeggiata al parco se volete il contatto con la natura
> oppure andate in mountan bike (si dice anche in italiano, non è parolaccia) se sport con natura
> 
> golf "sport" da snob


ma più che da snob, io lo trovo noiosissimo.
mi innervosisce.
eppure a me piacciono quasi tutti gli sport.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> oddio stark....non è che tu sia messo benissimo allora
> dico perché pure io a pasqua ho in programma correre....
> e mi sento piuttosto 'disagiata'.
> Tu quanti km corri?
> ...


minimo 7 km, a volte supero i 10
domani non credo che andrò
domenica neanche, pare pure che pioverà
a sto punto lunedì si replica


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> minimo 7 km, a volte supero i 10
> domani non credo che andrò
> domenica neanche, pare pure che pioverà
> a sto punto lunedì si replica


io ho ricominciato da due mesi.
corro 10 km adesso.
non sono ancora in forma.
ripreso anche a pattinare e
ultimamente mi sono fissata con lo sci.
m'era venuta l'idea di andare a sciare d'estate .
mi sa che è fuori budget.
volare con alianti e parapendio non mi attira per nulla,
ma poi non sarei proprio in grado.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> io ho ricominciato da due mesi.
> corro 10 km adesso.
> non sono ancora in forma.
> ripreso anche a pattinare e
> ...


io non scio, nel senso che non ho proprio mai sciato in vita mia
però adoro la montagna e ci vado praticamente tutte le estati
non so quale sia il tuo budget ma d'estate in Trentino si affittano degli appartamentini in residence carinissimi a prezzi davvero bassi (e parlo di agosto eh?).
Lì puoi andare a sciare sui ghiacciai, d'estate lo fanno in molti.
In Val di Sole ce n'è uno non mi ricordo come cavolo si chiami.
Invece se non sbaglio fino a Giugno al Tonale è aperto il ghiacciaio Presena che per voi lumbard è comodo ci arrivate da Ponte di Legno (che adoro).


----------



## Horny (3 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io non scio, nel senso che non ho proprio mai sciato in vita mia
> però adoro la montagna e ci vado praticamente tutte le estati
> non so quale sia il tuo budget ma d'estate in Trentino si affittano degli appartamentini in residence carinissimi a prezzi davvero bassi (e parlo di agosto eh?).
> Lì puoi andare a sciare sui ghiacciai, d'estate lo fanno in molti.
> ...


ehmmm..dicevo perché io non voglio 
sbatti...se già devo sciare voglio tutto sotto casa.
non sono tipo da levataccia...
budget bassissimo purtroppo.
ho speso troppo per la settimana bianca.
però molto carino, in val pusteria.
Amo il trentino in qualsiasi stagione,
è tra le mie regioni preferitissime.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Amo il trentino in qualsiasi stagione,
> è tra le mie regioni preferitissime.


io me lo sto girando tutto di anno in anno
mi faccio certe scarpinate da togliere il fiato
l'estate scorsa al Pordoi quasi me prendeva un colpo :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no, non lo sapevo. Non ne avevo proprio idea. Comunque una volta un tizio se fatto una decina di metri in caduta in verticale col parapendio davanti ai miei occhi. Andava tutto bene e poi ad un certo punto poff!, s'è attorcigliato/sailcazzo ed è precipitato.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPWC5-4_kXo
quanto era in alto?quanto tempo ci ha messo la go pro ad arrivare a terra
hai tutto il tempo di pensare...


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> forte lo segui anche tu, solo il telefilm o anche il fumetto? ormai il telefilm lo sta raggiungendo, fortuna che non sono proprio identici qualcosa cambia anche se la storia principale è uguale, bè il fumetto è molto più cruento e cattivo


Vedo solo la serie!


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedo solo la serie!


ok capito, allora niente spoiler


----------



## Nicka (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok capito, allora niente spoiler


Bravo Benderino!!! 
Per ringraziarti trattengo un rutto!!!


----------



## Spot (4 Aprile 2015)

la mia bilancia sta mattina dice che ho perso 6 chili, tra stress ed interruzione della pillola probabilmente.
Non so se gioirne o fare un requiem alle mie tette


----------

